# Just Arrived



## colinryan (Jul 8, 2007)

Crappy camera phone picture, but you get the idea 










This will be going on a double-thickness tan leather Di-Modell, whenever _that_ shows up!


----------



## GuyJ (Jan 3, 2007)

Nice! It's just tempting me even more to get an O&W diver.

Wonder if I could play the wife's own "shoe trick" back on her with the ID3077 i.e. Buy item. Conceal item. Reveal item weeks later. Rebuff accusation of it being a new purchase claiming to have had it for ages.







Could even use the old chestnut "it shows how little notice you take" blame switcharoo....


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

colinryan said:


> Crappy camera phone picture, but you get the idea
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep, I've still got mine

The M5 is by far the best O & W M series


----------



## colinryan (Jul 8, 2007)

The bezel on this is so stiff that it's almost impossible to turn. Is there anything that can be done about that?


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2007)

I really like it ,on my must have list


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

colinryan said:


> The bezel on this is so stiff that it's almost impossible to turn. Is there anything that can be done about that?


I don't know if there is an easy fix. My M6 is just the same way.

Later,

William


----------



## trumpetera (Feb 19, 2005)

William_Wilson said:


> colinryan said:
> 
> 
> > The bezel on this is so stiff that it's almost impossible to turn. Is there anything that can be done about that?
> ...


My watchmaker once solved the same thing with some CAREFULLY applied silicone spray.

Might be worth a try! Go easy on it, though!

I've had my M5 for ages, GREAT watch! Enjoy it!

Cheers


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2007)

like it very much quality tic


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

another one for my ever growing "wouldn't mind one of those" list


----------

